# T4i newbie needs lots of help



## crotonmark (Aug 19, 2012)

I just bought the T4i body. It is my first DSLR. I used to shoot film with a canon eos 10s. 
The lenses I have are the 50 mm 1.8 II and the 35-105 3.5/4.5
First the 50 mm gives me a contact error 1 so I guess it is dead. 

I am not getting great shots and while I admin the problem is 90% me I need help

1- how do I learn how to use this camera?
2- what lenses do I need to start? 
3- do I need the silent lens to shoot video?  My zoom is awful because the camera picks up the sound of the lens motor

Thanks for the help

Mark


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 19, 2012)

RTFM! 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## crotonmark (Aug 19, 2012)

I did RTFM. Any other thoughts?  Books to buy, etc?


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 19, 2012)

crotonmark said:


> I did RTFM. Any other thoughts?  Books to buy, etc?



Well, you said that you shot film, so I'm assuming that you have a very firm understanding of the exposure triangle. If you read the manual, you _should_ know how to change these settings on your DSLR. Is there something specific that you're having trouble with as far as using your camera goes? 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## crotonmark (Aug 19, 2012)

I was never very good when I shot film. I ought this camera thinking it is better than m olympus point and shoot. 
So far my issues are: overexposed shots and in general inability to get  he focus where I want it


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a lot of books I'd recommend, but first and foremost I'd buy one of the guides to your camera
Here's one on kindle Canon T4i / 650D Experience - The Still Photography Guide to Operation and Image Creation with the Canon Rebel T4i / EOS 650D: Douglas Klostermann: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
There doesn't seem to be a paperback one yet


----------



## crotonmark (Aug 19, 2012)

MleeK. Would this book tell memory than the guide that came with the camera?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 19, 2012)

The "manual" that comes with the camera tells you a definition of everything and where it is. The guides explain what each thing does and how it can benefit you and what it is for.


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 19, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> The "manual" that comes with the camera tells you a definition of everything and where it is. The guides explain what each thing does and how it can benefit you and what it is for.



I love how you put "manual" in quotations like it's some mythical thing that doesn't exist. The included manual is the absolute best source for anyone who knows the basics to figure out how to use the camera. 

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## crotonmark (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll try both. 
The included manual is kind of terse...


----------



## crotonmark (Aug 19, 2012)

TheBiles said:
			
		

> I love how you put "manual" in quotations like it's some mythical thing that doesn't exist. The included manual is the absolute best source for anyone who knows the basics to figure out how to use the camera.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III



What if you are like me and don't know the basics. Which is a better help source?


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 19, 2012)

crotonmark said:


> TheBiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Understanding Exposure by Peterson. It is the best book for the basics. Around $14 on Amazon.  

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------

